# Transferring a discontinued Windows update to a new CPU



## kjstultz (May 2, 2016)

Our company uses an old version of Access (2002), and we recently purchased a new server that we need to download all Access (2002) updates onto. One update (KB904018), is discontinued, and can no longer be downloaded from Microsoft, and the update fails on our new server. Without this update, our program doesn't work (big filtering bug).

So I have downloaded the update back in 2011 on my local PC, and I need to somehow transfer this windows (KB904018) update to my new server. The update does not display a file path, so I am trying to figure out how I can get this update from my PC to the new server. Help?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If your file versions are any of these you don't need the unobtainable update.

File Name Version
Msaccess.exe	10.0.6771.0
Msaexp30.dll	10.0.6776.0
Mscdm.dll 10.0.0.6712

Also do not cross post: 

Cross posting is considered discourteous. Please read this.
Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It might be time to get a newer version of Office.
Other then that, you can download the update from here Download details: Update for Access 2002 (KB904018)


----------



## kjstultz (May 2, 2016)

We would, except the small differences between the versions reeks havoc in our 5000+ DBOs, so we can't upgrade. And that link you sent just refers me back to the Microsoft page that was discontinued.


----------

